

Ask HN: Are you a solo creator? - iisbum

I know that YC prefers having a team of co-founders, but I've found that working solo is great for others me included!<p>Did you plan, design, and develop your own idea to launch?  If so, I'd like to showcase your work on a new interview site I've started:<p>http://www.madebyone.com<p>Please email me: hello{at}madebyone.com and we'll get the interview rolling.
======
chime
I'm a solo. You should join <http://www.reddit.com/r/solostartups>

My apps at <https://zetabee.com>

~~~
middlegeek
Thanks so much for showing me that sub-reddit. Wish it was more frequented
though.

------
dangrossman
Do you have any plans beyond just taking the interviews?

This idea's been done a few times, and I've interviewed for each site, but the
sites never went anywhere and virtually nobody read the interviews.

You'd have to convince me it's worth the time again.

~~~
iisbum
I wasn't aware that this topic/format had been done before.

Whilst I can't guarantee that the interviews will be read by millions of
people, I do have a fairly large network of sites in the web development
industry and will be promoting all the interviews as best I can.

I've also tried to keep the interviews pretty short, so hopefully it won't be
too large an investment of your time.

I don't know where this will lead, at the moment I'm just trying to promote
some great projects from some talented people.

Could it lead to a book with more detailed interviews at some point, I can
only hope :)

~~~
dpcan
Mixergy is probably your closest major competitor in my opinion. They seem to
have a lot of solo-entrepreneurs on the site.

What keeps "me" coming back for more are real numbers. If developers will
share their real numbers like profits, downloads, active users, stats, etc,
that's what gets me back.

------
jrussbowman
Not really launched, still validating ideas and such. But www.unscatter.com is
all me. Not really interested in doing interviews or anything right now, it's
more or less been pushed back to being a hobby rather than a project due to
less time with an infant and a toddler in the home :)

------
janj
Is there some sort of network of solo entrepreneurs in San Francisco that get
together to ask/answer questions and share experience? Last day at my job is
today, I've filed incorporation papers, I've never done this before and I have
a bunch of questions.

~~~
nowarninglabel
I've in the same boat (except keeping the job for now). So fa the two closest
I have found are: <http://sfnightowls.com/> and
<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge>

Of course, there are platform specific meetups that can be pretty good.

------
iisbum
Already got some emails, thanks for reaching out guys, will be emailing back
ASAP.

Clickable link: <http://www.madebyone.com>

~~~
gacba
You should visit Micropreneur Academy: <http://micropreneur.com> and also
check out <http://softwarebyrob.com> and <http://singlefounder.com>. I belong
to the MA, and it's a great resource for solo founders.

------
kamiller
I have created <http://watchdogdaemon.com> by myself. I need to be able to
monitor client applications at multiple hosting companies that are behind
firewalls.

Its currently in private beta, I'm going to be sending out a fresh round of
invites, if you signup and mention HN I will move you up the list.

------
delano
+1 for <https://www.blamestella.com/>

P.S. Love the pic on the homepage :]

------
dugmartin
If you are a solo founder please join us in the ##solofounders channel on
Freenode (note the double hashes).

If you don't have an IRC client you can use this:

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23solofounders&...](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23solofounders&uio=d4)

------
stephenou
<http://ohboard.com> It is a little Chrome whiteboarding app that I sell for
$3.99. Being a solo creator, I really enjoying numbers without pressure:
<http://ohboard.com/blog/10-sales-in-2-weeks/>

------
kliao
I was going to ask what the big deal is about being a solo creator, but then I
realized it's sort of like being a single-parent. There is definitely a unique
set of challenges associated with both, which I think presents the opportunity
for active communities in either group. Neat idea!

------
speleding
Created <http://www.supersaas.com> all by myself, although by now there are a
bunch of people doing customer service and sales worldwide.

------
kunley
For one project I'm a solo technician so far, but have two peers for sales &
marketing. Seems quite fun!

For a few smaller things I'm a "pure solo". Looks like it's harder this way.

------
moconnor
I made <http://www.findanewgame.com>, but I don't know if it counts :-)

------
rbanffy
Can't say creator. I have a lot of ideas but the day job is draining too many
hours that cannot be dedicated to execute them.

------
ecaroth
Are you looking for founders of monetized creations only, or interested in
cool just-for-fun or free to use stuff as well?

------
mysteryleo
<http://www.rawsignal.com> is made by one

------
kolinko
great idea! :)

------
d3x
I created <http://digest.io> all by myself and for myself. It has paying
clients now and I am close to releasing the iPhone / Android apps.

~~~
joakin
Just to tell, the youtube video its said to be supressed by the user :P

